

Facebook bots grope our 'privates', and every wronged user should get $10,000 - kirtijthorat
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/01/03/facebook_sued_for_scanning_private_messages_for_advertising_gain/

======
kirtijthorat
Here we go again: another class action lawsuit against a big tech company
accused of over-stepping privacy boundaries. This one says Facebook scans
private messages opportunities in search of ad opportunities. You can view
Facebook Class Action Re Message Scanning on Scribd:
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/195402798/Facebook-Class-Action-
Re...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/195402798/Facebook-Class-Action-Re-Message-
Scanning)

